# May be taking a trip out west and need some advice!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My family is talking of making a trip out west - a fun sightseeing trip!  We definitely want to see the Grand Canyon and maybe Yellowstone, so we might make a big loop. So do any of you westerners know of good places for tourists to stop?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh I have a whole route thru CA that I used to love to do and can't wait to take my family someday. Do you know what direction loop you plan to take? Grand Canyon then going North?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Utah and Idaho are beautiful, and there are amazing places in New Mexico. If you want to see pictures of places look here - http://amazingvoyages2.blogspot.com/201 ... chive.html. There are tons of pictures, and if you go to older ones from there they were over much of the west in the last couple months. This guy is my friend and was here for the balloon fiesta if you want to see those. They are in October. But the amazing scenery is mostly in September.

Jan


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yosemite is not to be missed. The entire northern coast on up through Oregon is beautiful. There is a zoo in Bandon, OR where most of the animals are loose. We love that. They usually have some baby that guests get to play with or feed. I have given bottles to bears and tiger cubs. The Tipanogas caves in Utah are wonderful but it is a hefty hike in. Get some books and do some research. There is just so much.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Sounds awesome!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

My best friend went on a big trip over the summer. They drove for about 10 days out west. She went to the Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, 4 Corners, Route 66, Las Vegas and tons of other little touristy places. She had toooons of fun.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't forget the "evergreen state" Washington !!!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I am not from out west but have made several road trips out there (including a 3 month long one when I was 22). I really liked white sands in New Mexico if you are going by that area. Yosemite is definitely awesome, Mt. Zion is nice too. The whole coast from northern california up into washington is just amazing. I just love the rocky beaches and all the tide pool critters! Not to mention the redwoods! There is a ton to see so a lot depends on your route and time frame. Have fun!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I am in Camp Verde, and we have the Montezuma castle and the well. We are really close to Sedona with the red rocks. We might be on the way to the Grand Canyon for you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you dreamchaser - I looked it up and it looks really neat!


> Gosh I have a whole route thru CA that I used to love to do and can't wait to take my family someday. Do you know what direction loop you plan to take? Grand Canyon then going North?


Not sure. It really depends on the actual sights we want to see.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well Grand Canyon AZ, Zion UT, Lassen Nat Forest CA, Yosemite CA, Giant Redwoods CA are a few of the ones right off hand.


----------

